# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Yumi, smart speaker, Omate, Mountain View, California, USA and Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omate

----------


## Airicist

Omate Yumi - robot

Published on Nov 1, 2016




> Building the Omate Yumi Robot: a One Year Journey
> 
> Timeline From Design to Engineering on how Omate has designed its very first robot in a year from October 2015 to November 2016.
> 
> We have spent over a year from design to engineering in order to give birth to Yumi. It required deep Android software customization to combine high-end audio and state-of-the-art AI into its complex mechanical design. 
> 
> Meet Yumi, the World's First Home Robot powered by Android and Amazon Alexa Artificial Intelligence. Yumi can hold a conversation with anyone in the family, kids and adults alike. Yumi has been built on AI from the ground up; it is an incredibly smart and cute robot, a personal assistant, a music hub and a smart-home control point all in one.
> 
> Here is the Yumi design story (from Y1 to Y23 iteration) from the first sketch to the mockup and plastic parts tooling by RP Prototype to the integration of Amazon Alexa Artificial Intelligence into the User Interface.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Alexa is now a small home robot thanks to Omate"
Hey Zenbo, say hi to your long-lost brother.

by Richard Lai
November 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Yumi tells who's winning the US Presidential Election

Published on Nov 9, 2016

----------

